# Mulch on sale until 4/11



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Home Depot is having a sale on bagged mulch, 5 bags for $10: https://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured-Products-Spring-Black-Friday-Outdoors-Gardening-Five-For-Ten-Dollars/N-5yc1vZcjl3

This seems like a good deal, it's just about half of what my local nursery would sell me in bulk (they ended up not even having their 20% off Mulch Madness sale since the weather has been so crappy). I would need about 140 bags of this stuff.

Lowe's is also having the same deal on their Premium-branded bagged mulch: https://www.lowes.com/pl/Premium-Bagged-Mulch/4294593286?int_cmp=Home:A3:LawnGarden:Spcl_Value:FW9_Premium_Mulch_5_For_10

Get a Lowe's 10% off coupon off eBay and save even more. Home Depot accepts Lowe's coupons.

The reviews are mixed on each product. Has anyone used either of these?


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I usually just use cedar but this year I switched to brown. I got it from Lowes so I hope it holds up well.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

csbutler said:


> I usually just use cedar but this year I switched to brown. I got it from Lowes so I hope it holds up well.


I used cedar last year. I love it, mostly for the smell though. Budget is tight this season so it's either free municipal mulch or the bagged stuff at the big boxes. I don't know how much longer I can look at bare dirt at the far end of my backyard! :shock:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Up until I started using pine bark nuggets I always waited for this sale. Sometimes it's on sale for the same 5 for $10 at Lowe's as well.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

If i had a bigger area than I do I would probably just use pine straw. I don't love the look of it but its easy and its somewhat cheap. I almost went that route this year because I am tired of constantly picking up mulch out of the yard before I mow.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

csbutler said:


> If i had a bigger area than I do I would probably just use pine straw. I don't love the look of it but its easy and its somewhat cheap. I almost went that route this year because I am tired of constantly picking up mulch out of the yard before I mow.


Where do you get pine straw?


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I did a drainage project a couple of weeks ago and picked up some from home depot so that my dogs wouldn't be playing in the mud. I believe it was like $4 a bale. I'm sure you could find it cheaper than that somewhere.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Is pine straw a southern/warm-season thing? I never see it up here in the upper midwest.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Lol it might be. I've seen it at a lot of commercial properties and a lot of builders use it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I live in Western Pennsylvania and the place I work at used it a few years ago. I thought it looked nice. And it lasted a surprisingly long time.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

My dog found this in the mulch I bought at Lowe's


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

csbutler said:


> If i had a bigger area than I do I would probably just use pine straw. I don't love the look of it but its easy and its somewhat cheap. I almost went that route this year because I am tired of constantly picking up mulch out of the yard before I mow.


+1

I think this is my last year with mulch. It looks nice but I hate it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> My dog found this in the mulch I bought at Lowe's


Whoa! That looks like a nail in the end of an old wooden ski.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > My dog found this in the mulch I bought at Lowe's
> ...


It's definitely a rusty nail, very disappointed to find this in something people and animals can walk on. I'm just glad my dog didn't eat it as he eats everything he gets his mouth on.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> My dog found this in the mulch I bought at Lowe's


Ok yep, noping right out of that product. Thanks for the heads up. By the sounds of the reviews it seems like there's a lot of crushed-up pallets in this product being passed off as "mulch".


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

kds said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > My dog found this in the mulch I bought at Lowe's
> ...


I believe it now!


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

kds said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what most dyed mulch is made from (or other recycled/scrap wood sources). If it doesn't say what it's from (hardwood bark, pine, cypress, etc), you can assume it's recycled wood.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I work in the Garden Center at HD. This sale is killing me. I can't count the number of bags I've loaded.


----------

